# Erases Wood at Your Command, Best Bit I've Used



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm still making do with my angled carbide cutters with the tip bearings (Whiteside). I'll certainly have these on the list when my cutters crap out.

One is a 3/4" diameter and the other is 1". I just "borrow" the lock collar and shaft bearing from another bit when I need to have the combo version. I'll flip my workpiece w/template and use the appropriate bearing as a guide and keep things cutting "downhill". A bit more work than the bits you show since apparently following the "cut only down hill" rule can be thrown out. Probably worth the extra cost right there!

The 3/4" bit used a very narrow bearing and thus the seal isn't all that great. Being on the bottom it gets the full effect of sawdust and can jam up. The bigger 1" bit used a larger bearing and has a proper shield.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

ive been considering these for awhile now,you may have pushed me.plus whiteside is top quality.


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

I own a few Whiteside bits and they are really nice to use. Not cheap, but you do get what you pay for with them. Amana also makes quality router bits. I do prefer Whiteside or Amana over Freud. The WoodTek bits I have are rarely used because they just don't last. I also find that I don't think about router bits until I'm in the middle of a project and realize I could use a different bit.

I use straight bits mostly since I'm not doing a lot of edge details. Most of my routing is using templates, or the Leigh FMT Pro M&T jig. The Leigh dovetail jig uses its own bits which are pretty decent. This reminds me I should go thru the router bits and get rid of the old ones that are dull and never get used.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Before *pottzy* starts sprouting about *NASA funding*, I've had the "set" 








for quite a few years now and the job they do is incomparable with your "normal" *roubits*. In fact they are much more forgiving when you blunder against the grain.

As *earlS* mentioned, they are shekel heavy, however, I bundled the "set" in when they were on sale with some other *Woodpeckers* purchase for virtually free additional shipping… here in Australia, shipping can be as much as the item… even before *C19*.

Don't hang it on me for not doing a previous review on these as I thought everyone already had at least one of them and I was just catching up… if you haven't got one, don't be the *last struggler* out there and scrub *yet* out of your vocabulary..


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Nice router bits but at $184 on Amazon will have to really need it.before I buy.


----------



## sawdust1whisperer (Nov 11, 2014)

You certainly buy the best tools Willie.

I wish you would do a comparison between the Whiteside and the Infinity mega flush trim bits.

The largest diameter on the Infinity is 1-1/2" where the maximum diameter on the Whiteside looks to be 7/8".

They have carbide blades where the Whiteside looks like it's solid carbide, and Infinity cost less.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

These are solid carbide and not braised carbide on steel.

Much more precision. Much more cool when running big jobs.
These are the type of bits (minus the bearings) that we run on the big CNC machines.

I use a 5/8" diameter 2 flute spiral hogger which runs cool and clean in almost any material.
The cutting length is over 2", so I use it with a lot of 8/4 materials too.

They are a step up for sure.



> Nice router bits but at $184 on Amazon will have to really need it.before I buy.
> 
> - Redoak49


----------



## sawdust66 (Oct 28, 2021)

I've been a fan of the Whiteside bits for a while now, and took the plunge last summer when building my Adirondack chairs, and bought the UDC9112 for all the template routing for the chair parts. Absolutely amazing bit, and well worth the price for this type of work.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

This is a good discussion. I will wait at $184


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Just got a Woodpeckers email (they must be watching!)

35% off

$141 & $131


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Just got a Woodpeckers email (they must be watching!)
> 
> 35% off
> 
> ...


damn you splint you know im weak ;-)


----------



## sawdust1whisperer (Nov 11, 2014)

> These are solid carbide and not braised carbide on steel.
> 
> Much more precision. Much more cool when running big jobs.
> These are the type of bits (minus the bearings) that we run on the big CNC machines.
> ...


That's good to know DC. Did you ever use the Infinite Mega Flush Trim bits.

Best Regards,


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Just got a Woodpeckers email (they must be watching!)
> 
> 35% off
> 
> ...


Got the same… looks like nice guys (and ducks) get notified… off your rrrs *pottzy*...









Use my link… you save 1 penny.


----------



## GaryCN (Aug 18, 2007)

> Before *pottzy* starts sprouting about *NASA funding*, I ve had the "set"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you had any luck with the planer far left, I've probably used mine once I keep thinking about tossing it out.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> Have you had any luck with the planer far left, I ve probably used mine once I keep thinking about tossing it out.
> 
> - GaryCN


I hate tossing thing out and I don't like any *woodie* bad enough to donate.

I used it *once* while making my first end grain cutting board… worked brilliant on the first pass on the long-grain…

Then I tried it on the end-grain after the first slue up…. I'm still picking out splinters after 12 years and automatically ducking in case of memories of flying timber.

Could be acceptable for long grain, however, most people have planers…, *might* be usable on a beefy router "flattening sled"... just don't blame me for loss of limb.


----------



## GaryCN (Aug 18, 2007)

> " I don t like any *woodie* bad enough to donate"
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Agree with the donation, how they made this seem usable is beyond me, I keep thinking can I somehow repurpose this, possibly removing the cutters and adding a sanding disc.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Gary & Duck, I have one of those planers and use it quite a bit with good results . . . . . . on my milling machine.

I flatten and square up plane blanks using that method and it works well in that limited instance since the wood is clamped into the milling vise and everything is held very rigidly. It also means my hands stay far away from the bits.

Other than that, I'd struggle to find a use for it. Watching the Stew Mac video of someone pushing a wood blank through a drill press with that planer on it made my hair stand on end.


----------



## iminmyshop (Dec 9, 2012)

These are fabulous bits. They cut like butter and leave a fantastic finish with far less worry about tearout. Expensive? If you will use this bit more than once in a while, care a lot about accuracy and a fine finish and can afford it of course, it's a great addition to the shop.

Good carpenters don't blame their tools. 
Because good carpenters get the best quality tools they can afford.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Gary & Duck, I have one of those planers and use it quite a bit with good results . . . . . . on my milling machine.
> 
> I flatten and square up plane blanks using that method and it works well in that limited instance since the wood is clamped into the milling vise and everything is held very rigidly. It also means my hands stay far away from the bits.
> 
> ...


At least you've taken every precaution… on long-grain, they are "usable", however, restricted by movement on drill press table… long-grain only.

I am tempted to make a *"Warning Will Robinson"* review on this, but resist as it may encourage members that are too cheap to buy appropriate machinery and just refuse to take good advice/warnings. 


> ... Because good carpenters get the best quality tools they can afford.
> - iminmyshop


True in one way *imin*, but I might slightly disagree… I believe that the investment in *best quality tools* help bridge the gap between a *hacker* and a reasonable *woodie*!... the *old masters* can make a bad tool sing sweet melodies, however, they could also all ride horses and milk cows.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

> I believe that the investment in *best quality tools* help bridge the gap between a *hacker* and a reasonable *woodie*!... the *old masters* can make a bad tool sing sweet melodies, however, they could also all ride horses and milk cows.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Is there that much difference between riding Ryobis and drinking vino?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Is there that much difference between riding Ryobis and drinking vino?
> - bigblockyeti


Just 2mm thickness of the leather lining of the seat cover. It even has a vino cask cradle…


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

My lawn mower had a rough looking seat so I bought a cover and it has a couple pockets in the back, not enough room for a pair of 1/5 bottles but just right for a pair of 375ml bottles.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ... not enough room for a pair of 1/5 bottles but just right for a pair of 375ml bottles.
> - bigblockyeti


Lucky I invested in those extra shekels for capacity's sake… enough drinks and who cares if there's a blade on the mower.


> Pinto, are you sponsored? Your reviews all seem to be advertisements.
> 
> - JimmyGrimaldo


Don't know about *Pinto*, however, I keep dropping hints to all the alcohol companies. Unfortunately they must think I do a good enough job without having to pay me.


----------



## RPhillips (May 16, 2013)

how are these bits for template routing on end grain? (think of a swoopy "S" like cut where you would be going from long grain to end grain back to long grain back to end grain then to long grain).

I have some pieces that currently I cut on the band saw, but would love to be able to template route them to save time and get a consistent result. I tried this with a standard pattern bit and the bit grabbed the end grain and destroyed the piece.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

> how are these bits for template routing on end grain? (think of a swoopy "S" like cut where you would be going from long grain to end grain back to long grain back to end grain then to long grain).
> 
> I have some pieces that currently I cut on the band saw, but would love to be able to template route them to save time and get a consistent result. I tried this with a standard pattern bit and the bit grabbed the end grain and destroyed the piece.
> 
> - RPhillips


I know exactly what you mean about the straight bits grabbing. These compression bits are great for pattern routing legs or stock with changing grain direction.

I will not rout the end grain of legs with a straight bit any more. Even with a compression bit you should remove no more than 1/16" on end grain, and rout in the proper direction.

Best


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Price is back up over 200. Missed my window


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Darn. missed the sale


----------

